# Cabela vs Bass Pro Shops



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never been in a Bass Pro Shops store but have heard they are much better than Cabelas stores. Which wins in a competition?Hopefully they'll open a BPS store in Utah. If they built them side by side which door would you walk into Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems like BPS had more to offer. Now I have only been to two of them, Nashville and Vegas. But man o man, what a selection!!! If I remember right, Vegas had and indoor range pistol and bow. Of cours it being in Vegas, attached to a casino. 

I also felt prices were a little better. IMO.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It would depend on who has primers! :evil: 

Are there plans for a BPS to come to Utah? or is this a just for fun thing? :? -/|\-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> It would depend on who has primers! :evil:
> 
> Are there plans for a BPS to come to Utah? or is this a just for fun thing? :? -/|\-


+1 and bullets and Powder...................... :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BPS definitely beats Cabela's for their selection of boats. I like looking at boats even if I've never bought one. I think Cabela's is pretty much the same in most other ways. I do remember guys fishing in the big tank at BPS. That was cool to watch!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Are there plans for a BPS to come to Utah? or is this a just for fun thing? :? -/|\-


I wish they would. Cabela's has practically no competition here anymore now that Sportsman's has jack crap on their shelves.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I just brought it up, I really hope they build a BPS here in Utah as well, somewhere in the state, north south whatever just somewhere closer than where they are now. Hopefully Sportsmans Warehouse can get off its feet again and Utah can have 3 big name outdoor companies in it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Been to Vegas, Charlotte and Norfolk BPS stores...boats and ATV's are fun to look at...,but I don't see any other reason to go there over Cabela's. Archery section was not nearly as good as Cabela's, gun selection appeared to be about half at BPS. The people pimping the BPS timeshares are so annoying just like at a Cancun resort.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If there were a BPS in utah, I would shop at wichever is closest to where I live.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

To heck with both of them, bring in a Scheel's!

I'd probably go to whichever decided to treat me with the best customer service; and as of lately Cabela's is really missing the boat on that one....


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I just hope Sportman's pulls through. In there prime they were much better than Cabelas. Still are better in the fishing dept. Never been to a BPS.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gwailow said:


> I'd probably go to whichever decided to treat me with the best customer service; and as of lately Cabela's is really missing the boat on that one....


:lol: Sometimes BPS boat's are late on that too.

Having living down south, I've shopped at many BPS as well as Cabelas. I kind of like Cabelas better because it seems to me they have better across the board pricing on the same items. Cabelas branded merchandise IMO is a lot better quality than the Redhead brand items.
I liked shopping at Sprotsman's too when they had stock on the shelves, in fact they are my favorite of the big 4 sporting goods retailers.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

gwailow said:


> To heck with both of them, bring in a Scheel's!
> 
> I'd probably go to whichever decided to treat me with the best customer service; and as of lately Cabela's is really missing the boat on that one....


Scheel's is pretty good. I'd like to see a Gander Mountain first though.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have only been to Lehi Cabelas and vegas BPS. I always preferred Cabelas to Sportmans due to thier customer service, but I agree lately they have been coming up short. My wife bought me a muzzle loader for Christmas during thier day after thanksgiving sale, her not knowing much about them took the guys word that she had everything she needed, well he sold her a muzzle loader without the ram rod. Needless to say I took it back and had to get four different people to tell me they dont return firearms anymore. I told them I understood the new policy but it was thier mistake for selling an incomplete gun. Finally the fifth guy I talked to said it was thier mistake and ordered me a new gun. A year ago Cabelas would exchange no problem, but the helpful guy did tell me that Cabelas almost filed ch11 but made it to the end of the year and that is why they are so strick with returns and such. Back to the point, I would like to see more big sporting good retailers to keep the others in check.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow that is ridiculuous! i love how they will straight up ignore you or sternly tell ya to take a number if you even think about asking any questions about guns... for example, i asked what the price tag was on a certain gun, and the guy was like, "uhh take a number or i wont help you"
needless to say the next two guns i bought were from sportsmans, where they are happy to take any gun off the shelf that i would like to see..


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BerryNut said:


> I have only been to Lehi Cabelas and vegas BPS. I always preferred Cabelas to Sportmans due to thier customer service, but I agree lately they have been coming up short. My wife bought me a muzzle loader for Christmas during thier day after thanksgiving sale, her not knowing much about them took the guys word that she had everything she needed, well he sold her a muzzle loader without the ram rod. Needless to say I took it back and had to get four different people to tell me they dont return firearms anymore. I told them I understood the new policy but it was thier mistake for selling an incomplete gun. Finally the fifth guy I talked to said it was thier mistake and ordered me a new gun. A year ago Cabelas would exchange no problem, but the helpful guy did tell me that Cabelas almost filed ch11 but made it to the end of the year and that is why they are so strick with returns and such. Back to the point, I would like to see more big sporting good retailers to keep the others in check.


I mean no disrespect whatsoever, I'm just curious why they would order a whole new gun instead of just getting you the ram rod you need?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> ................................................Scheel's is pretty good. I'd like to see a Gander Mountain first though.


+1

Been to Scheel's and Gander Mountain many times.

Shopped Gander Mountain 10 days ago, Peoria, IL.


----------

